# blister bump



## heatherhoge (Nov 13, 2005)

I have two diffrent cases going on now. I got a gramie that has a large tumer looking bump on the side and on the other side is a large bump too with a hole exturnally. I have been treating this case with prima and melafix. There was like skin coming from the opening in the body but it went away and now just a hole closing slowly. This has caused the fishes tail to droop. She or he still swims and eats. Any suggestions if this is TB or something else? I never seen anything like this.

Case 2 I have a bushy nose pleco in the same tank. HE has a blister looking bump on his top lip. Its like you can see through the skin is why I say like a water blister. Since these 2 are in the same tank scares me to think there is something contagious going on or its just a coincidence. He to is still eating and acting normal. 

Any suggestions or ideas what the 2 things going on is all about? 
Thanks


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

I definitely think you need something much stronger then Melafix and Primafix. I was going to suggest adding salt but pleco's can't handle salt. 

Remember when you are treating with meds to always go half dose because of your pleco. Make sure what ever meds you use is safe for plecos. I had to medicate my pleco in a quarantine tank when I first got him. He totally freaked out and went crazy, I did a 50% water change and that did the trick. 

It sounds like something contagious is going on, sorry! You will definitely need to medicate. It sounds like something bacterial. If their was skin like you suggested it may have been fungus then rotted the skin making a hole. 
It could have started out by a bacterial infection, even a fungal infection and end up with a secondary infection (parasite, if in the water) called Tetrahymena. If this is the case you will need to treat for the bacterial infection along with parasite medication. You should use a broad spectrum antibiotic.

How are the eyes on your fish, is there any cloudy glazy eye or pop eye? 

What colour was the skin? Any cottony fuzzy patches? What about the feces, it is long, white and stringy? Is their any flashing?

You must keep your water condition absolutely perfect right now. Weekly maintenance (water changes), because that hole can very easy get infected and kill your fishies. Test you water to make sure is no ammonia or nitrites and your nitrates are below 20 ppm.

Some diseases require different medication. For example, it starts out with a slight fungal infection and getting worse over time, so then comes a bacterial infection and the skin is left raw and then there is a chance of getting parasites if it is in the water.


----------

